# Tabelle rechts neben iFrame einrücken ?



## AvS (24. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin dabei die Stufenhomepage neu zu gestalten und will dazu einen mittigen iFrame nutzen und das Menü rechts bzw. links daneben aufzubauen. Aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, die in Photoshop erstellten (und geslicten) Menü-Tabellen einzufügen. Dreamweaver haut mir die Tabelle stets unter den iFrame. Normale Bilder hingegen werden passend angeordnet ! Woran könnte das liegen ?


----------



## versuch13 (24. Juli 2006)

Zeig doch mal bitte den Quelltext.


Gruß


----------



## AvS (25. Juli 2006)

```
<body>
<div align="center">
  <p><img src="gfx/header.jpg" width="700" height="160" /></p>
  <p><img src="gfx/menu_links.jpg" width="150" height="389" border="0" />
    <iframe src="file:///D|/Testpage/fotos_alt.htm" width="70%" height="370" name="SELFHTML_in_a_box">
    <p>Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen:
      Sie k&ouml;nnen die eingebettete Seite &uuml;ber den folgenden Verweis
      aufrufen: Fotos alt</p>
    </iframe><!-- ImageReady Slices (menu.psd) -->
<table id="Tabelle_01" width="150" height="390" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td colspan="6">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_01.jpg" width="150" height="84" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_02.jpg" width="42" height="80" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/menu_03.jpg" width="80" height="45" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="3" rowspan="2">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_04.jpg" width="28" height="80" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/menu_05.jpg" width="80" height="35" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_06.jpg" width="39" height="225" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="4">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_07.jpg" width="104" height="41" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_08.jpg" width="7" height="225" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="4">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_09.jpg" width="104" height="46" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_10.jpg" width="94" height="19" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="2">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_11.jpg" width="10" height="138" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="Bilder/menu_12.jpg" width="94" height="119" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="39" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="3" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="80" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="11" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="10" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="7" height="1" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
</table>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
  </p>
  <div align="right"></div>
</div>
```


----------



## Maik (10. August 2006)

Hierfür musst du den Elementen die float:left-Eigenschaft zuweisen:


```
<p><img src="gfx/header.jpg" width="700" height="160" /></p>
  <p><img src="gfx/menu_links.jpg" style="float:left;" width="150" height="389" border="0" />
  <iframe src="file:///D|/Testpage/fotos_alt.htm" style="float:left;" width="70%" height="370" name="SELFHTML_in_a_box">
    <p>Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen:
      Sie k&ouml;nnen die eingebettete Seite &uuml;ber den folgenden Verweis
      aufrufen: Fotos alt</p>
    </iframe>
    <!-- ImageReady Slices (menu.psd) -->
<table id="Tabelle_01" style="float:left;" width="150" height="390" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <tr>
                <td colspan="6">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_01.jpg" width="150" height="84" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_02.jpg" width="42" height="80" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_03.jpg" width="80" height="45" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="3" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_04.jpg" width="28" height="80" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_05.jpg" width="80" height="35" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td rowspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_06.jpg" width="39" height="225" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_07.jpg" width="104" height="41" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_08.jpg" width="7" height="225" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_09.jpg" width="104" height="46" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="3">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_10.jpg" width="94" height="19" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_11.jpg" width="10" height="138" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="3">
                        <img src="Bilder/menu_12.jpg" width="94" height="119" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="39" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="3" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="80" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="11" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="10" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="7" height="1" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
</table>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</p>
```


----------

